# Basildon - RFUK Group Photo.



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Is anyone interested in posing in a RFUK Group Photo at the Basildon Show on Sunday?

If so, should we all meet just outside the entrance say at 15:00?

We can all take pictures with each others cameras.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll be long gone by then..


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

so will i:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

make it a bit earlier and i will


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

What about Lunch Time?


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm up for it. How will we know who's with the forum though?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Willenium said:


> I'm up for it. How will we know who's with the forum though?


 
Good Point - perhaps at a pre agreed time we could meet in the Car Park and start doing the Y.M.C.A. dance or something.

Any ideas.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a wonderful Idea.............


count me out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

i'll be the one hiding behind pixi bex :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

15:00? 

I intend to be on my 4th or 5th pint by then :2thumb:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok well I'm definitely going and I should be there until the end so everyone look out for me. I'll be either wearing a black biker jacket that says Predator on it or possibly a blue Lonsdale shirt with the logo outline on the back.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

lunchtime would be better for me  

Ill be wearing white leopars print trousers and I have black hair and facial piercings  Come say hi and give me hugs! :devil:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

hi can i join in ?? ... im leopardgeckomad lol im 14 tho lol...if i can come get me i will be in blue flowery shorts 
!!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i will be at the show, however i wont be participating in any pictures :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> i will be at the show, however i wont be participating in any pictures :lol2:


Wanna bet :whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Wanna bet :whistling2:


 
yep :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> yep :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ill sneak a picture of you and edit it into the group photo mwahahaha :devil:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Ill sneak a picture of you and edit it into the group photo mwahahaha :devil:


 
you wont know who i am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll be there, and I'll be naked, so come and say hi...Before I get arrested.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

kato said:


> Good Point - perhaps at a pre agreed time we could meet in the Car Park and start doing the Y.M.C.A. dance or something.
> 
> Any ideas.


You know me Si, never one to shy away from hitting the dance floor! :whistling2:



wohic said:


> I have a wonderful Idea.............
> 
> 
> count me out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You will just be the hysterical screaming woman in the background again! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> you wont know who i am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes I will  Greg will show me :mf_dribble: If its any consolation I dont own a camera


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I am disappointed that this didn't occur.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Its a shame really seeing so many RFUKers were there.


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

I was there but not many people would have known me. I spoke to Sharpman (Kev) and Fangio introduced himself which was cool ^^


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Prettyjoby said:


> I was there but not many people would have known me. I spoke to Sharpman (Kev) and Fangio introduced himself which was cool ^^


 Was nice talking to you!:flrt:


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Was nice talking to you!:flrt:


Indeedy, Its nice to meet people on here in person


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i was there too was pretty good
i met prettyjoby,arachnoking (his GF too),paul c,rory,nerys,kev and loads others that already knew also saw some of you..was good show


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

meeting me was the best part wasnt it lee?


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Was fab meeting you and ur Bro Lee and Pleasure to meet you Emma: victory:


Dean


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Arachnoking said:


> Was fab meeting you and ur Bro Lee and Pleasure to meet you Emma: victory:
> 
> 
> Dean


hehe you too, was great talking to you and having someone to sit on the train with on the way back


----------

